#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Материалы ФПМТ

## Гелек

Русскоязычные материалы "Фонда поддержания махаянской традиции" за последние несколько месяцев.

ПРАКТИКИ
Гуру-йога Ламы Цонкапы "Сотня божеств Тушиты" (версия Ламы Сопы Ринпоче)

Практика исповеди перед 35 Буддами Покаяния (версия Ламы Сопы Ринпоче)

Практика изготовления ца-ца

Практика для усмирения землетрясений и четырех элементов

Практика для помощи жертвам цунами (хвала Будде Шакьямуни и краткая практика бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи)

Практика Белого Зонтика (Ситатапатры)

НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ
Как выполнить 100 тысяч простираний перед 35 Буддами

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Польза от совершения простираний

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Значение цога

Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Обзор пути к просветлению

----------

Caddy (13.04.2011), Galina (18.04.2011), Kirill M (13.04.2011), Osh (15.08.2011), Pema Sonam (13.04.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.04.2011), Алексей Т (26.12.2011), Дубинин (13.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2011), Пема Ванчук (16.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (13.04.2011)

----------


## Гелек

На новой (находящейся на стадии доработки) версии сайта опубликовано расписание всех мероприятий вплоть до начала октября

Каждую неделю центр проводит следующие три вида занятий (конкретное содержание см. в расписании):
ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК - совместная практика медитации (либо практика базовых медитаций для начинающих, либо совместное освоение ключевых практик линии ламы Тубтена Йеше и ламы Сопы Ринпоче, либо совместная ритуальная практика)

СРЕДА - еженедельные занятия по программе "Открытие буддизма" (для зарегистрированных участников)

ПЯТНИЦА - еженедельные лекции геше Нгаванга Тукдже. В ближайшие один-два месяца Геше-ла передает полный комментарий на текст Атиши Дипанкары "Светильник на пути к пробуждению"

С расписанием модулей программы "Открытие буддизма" на ближайшие годы можно ознакомиться по ссылке. В настоящее время идет регистрация на следующий модуль - "Ум и его потенциал" (занятия начнутся с сентября).

НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ
Интервью с доктором Николасом Рибушем, директором "Архива мудрости Ламы Йеше"

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Светильник на пути к просветлению", лекция 1

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Светильник на пути к просветлению", лекция 2

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий на "Светильник на пути к просветлению", лекция 3

ПРАКТИКИ
Лама Цонкапа - Молитва для начала, середины и завершения практики

Утренние практики линии Ламы Сопы Ринпоче

----------

Galina (12.08.2011), Lungrig (14.08.2011), Osh (15.08.2011), Pema Sonam (12.08.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (15.08.2011)

----------


## Гелек

В декабре были опубликованы буклеты:

*- "Практики Хаягривы"*
Содержание: 
- Хвала Хаягриве
- Хвала Самому Тайному Хаягриве
- "Практика Хаягривы в сочетании с медитацией на ламриме" ламы Сопы Ринпоче
- "Ежедневное обязательство по практике Самого Тайного Хаягривы"

*- "Практики Чакрасамвары"*
Только для имеющих соответствующее посвящение линии махасиддхи Гхантапы и три уровня обетов. Содержание:
- Восемь восхвалений Херуки Чакрасамвары (на санскрите, тибетском и русском)
- Восемь восхвалений Ваджраварахи (на санскрите, тибетском и русском)
- "Высшее блаженство: йогический метод пяти высших божеств блаженства Херуки" Пабонки Дечен Ньингпо в переводе ламы Сопы Ринпоче
- "Краткая садхана пяти божеств достославного Херуки - быстрый путь к объединению блаженства и пустотности" Триджанга Ринпоче
- "Строфы наставлений по этапам практики Херуки Чакрасамвары" Седьмого Далай-ламы

_- "Шестиразовая Гуру-йога"_
Только для имеющих посвящение высшей йога-тантры, три уровня обетов и обязательство выполнять шестиразовую йогу. Содержание:
- Полная шестиразовая гуру-йога
- Краткая шестиразовая гуру-йога
- Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Польза от практики шестиразовой гуру-йоги
- Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Как практиковать шестиразовую гуру-йогу
- Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Самаи пяти будда-семейств

Ранее также были опубликованы:

_- Практики Манджушри_
Содержание:
- Молитва Манджушри (Канглонгма)
- "Медитация на Оранжевом Манджушри" Пятого Далай-ламы
- Практика для обретения семи видов мудрости
- Манджушри Арапацана (практика Оранжевого Манджушри линии Сакья/Гелуг)

*- Принятие прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях*
Содержание:
- Краткая ежедневная практика принятия прибежища
- Разъяснение обязательств прибежища и обетов мирянина

*- Базовые практики*
Содержание:
- Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы (составлена Дюлнагпой Палденом, переведена и дополнена ламой Сопой Ринпоче)
- Ежедневные молитвы
- Практика Будды Шакьямуни

Все буклеты можно приобрести в ходе мероприятий центра (предпочтительно - в дни групповых медитаций).

----------

Lungrig (25.01.2012)

----------


## Гелек

ПРАКТИКИ
Краткая ежедневная практика принятия прибежища

Лама Цонкапа - Основа всех благих качеств

Краткая медитация на Белой Таре для обретения долгой жизни

Практика Белой Тары и Сенгхе Дра для устранения болезней и жизненных препятствий

Посвящения заслуг для практики Белой Тары

Молитва подношения света ламы Атиши

Заключительная молитва ламрима

Восхваление Будды Шакьямуни (Гюн-чак Сум-па)

Восхваление Манджушри (Ганг-ло-ма)

Ежедневные молитвы

----------

Galina (29.01.2012), Lungrig (25.01.2012)

----------


## Гелек

ПРАКТИКИ
Медитация на поэтапном пути к просветлению в сочетании с визуализацией Хаягривы

Молитва Самому Тайному Хаягриве

Молитва о долгой жизни Кхандро-ла

----------

Galina (14.03.2012), Lungrig (25.01.2012)

----------


## Гелек

НОВОСТИ
Досточтимый Роджер Кунсанг - Заметка из цикла "Жизнь в странствиях с ламой Сопой Ринпоче" от 28 января 2012 ("Практиковать Дхарму значит защищать себя, заботиться о других значит любить себя")

УЧЕНИЯ
Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Наставления по повторению мантр

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Мотивация Белой Тары для долгой жизни

----------

Galina (29.01.2012)

----------


## Гелек

УЧЕНИЯ
Вангчен Ринпоче - Польза от практики Ньюнгнэ

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Кто такая Тара?

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Качества Тары

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Значимость групповой практики

Энди Уистрич - Введение в посвящение Калачакры (лекция 1)

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Отношения с духовным учителем

АНАЛИТИЧЕСКИЕ МЕДИТАЦИИ
Медитация - Подсчет циклов дыхания

Медитация на ясности сознания

Медитация на непрерывности сознания

Медитация на равностности

Медитация на восьми этапах процесса смерти

Медитация - Вверение духовному учителю в мыслях

ПРАКТИКИ И МОЛИТВЫ
Очистительная медитация ОМ А ХУМ

Гуру-йога Миларепы ("Метод гуру-йоги, мгновенно подсекающей двойственный ум")

Краткая молитва о долгой жизни ламы Сопы Ринпоче

Медитация на Белой Таре

----------

Osh (01.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ПРАКТИКИ
> Медитация на поэтапном пути к просветлению в сочетании с визуализацией Хаягривы
> 
> Молитва Самому Тайному Хаягриве
> 
> Молитва о долгой жизни Кхандро-ла


А вот про последнее можно подробнее? За какую Кхандро-ла молитва? Оракула в Дхарамсале?

----------

Гелек (14.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

> А вот про последнее можно подробнее? За какую Кхандро-ла молитва? Оракула в Дхарамсале?


Да, именно за нее. Разрешение на использование именно этой молитвы дал кхенринпоче геше Лобсанг Джампел.

По просьбе ламы Сопы Ринпоче Кхандро-ла вместе с Дагри Ринпоче в последние годы принимает большее участие в жизни FPMT; помимо прочего, в прошлом августе в Наланде во Франции провела ретрит по "Практике нераздельного единства духовного наставника и Авалокитешвары", написанной Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой. Из московского центра туда ездила группа; есть записи всех учений, но нет, к сожалению, разрешения на их публикацию. К счастью, есть кое-какие другие ее учения, которые надеемся в ближайшее время в письменном видео опубликовать, большое количество фотографий и вот эти видео.

Ученикам из "ГТЛ" и "Центра Арьядевы" также повезло в Бодхгайе 2 января попасть на одновременную аудиенцию с ламой Сопой Ринпоче, Кхандро-ла и Дагри Ринпоче.

----------


## Нико

> Да, именно за нее. Разрешение на использование именно этой молитвы дал кхенринпоче геше Лобсанг Джампел.
> 
> По просьбе ламы Сопы Ринпоче Кхандро-ла вместе с Дагри Ринпоче в последние годы принимает большее участие в жизни FPMT; помимо прочего, в прошлом августе в Наланде во Франции провела ретрит по "Практике нераздельного единства духовного наставника и Авалокитешвары", написанной Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой. Из московского центра туда ездила группа; есть записи всех учений, но нет, к сожалению, разрешения на их публикацию. К счастью, есть кое-какие другие ее учения, которые надеемся в ближайшее время в письменном видео опубликовать, большое количество фотографий и вот эти видео.
> 
> Ученикам из "ГТЛ" и "Центра Арьядевы" также повезло в Бодхгайе 2 января попасть на одновременную аудиенцию с ламой Сопой Ринпоче, Кхандро-ла и Дагри Ринпоче.


Поняла, хорошо. Она в Бодхгае на пудже долгой жизни Далай-ламы в транс входила вместе с Нейчунгом и Гадонгом.
Если можно, дайте последнюю информацию о здоровье ламы Сопы Ринпоче. Нет времени на их сайт залезать.

----------

Гелек (14.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

> Если можно, дайте последнюю информацию о здоровье ламы Сопы Ринпоче.


Ринпоче продолжает поправляться, сейчас каждый день проезжает по 3км на велотренажере. За его физиотерапию, собственно, помимо западных специалистов отвечает именно Кхандро-ла.

Денма Лочо Ринпоче недавно посоветовал для долгой жизни ламы Сопы читать "Молитву о расцвете учений Чже Цонкапы" ("Лозанг Гьялтэнма") - перевод на русский язык и транскрипцию мы опубликуем к концу недели.

----------

Galina (18.03.2012), Нико (14.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Молитва "Пока не стану буддой"

Молитва о распространении учений Чже Цонкапы ("Лосанг Гьялтэнма")

О второй:




> Досточтимый Роджер спросил у досточтимого Денма Лочо Ринпоче, есть ли что-то, что центры, проекты и службы ФПМТ могли бы сделать, чтобы поспособствовать быстрому выздоровлению ламы Сопы Ринпоче. Денма Лочо Ринпоче любезно порекомендовал несколько пудж, которые мы сейчас организуем, и дал следующий совет:
> 
> _"Ученикам и центрам нужно трудиться в соответствии с желаниями Ринпоче. Важно выполнять любые советы, которые Ринпоче им дал.
> 
> Главное - чтобы все в организации по-настоящему стремились выполнять советы Ринпоче.
> 
> В целом, для того, чтобы поддерживать гармонию, вам не следует выискивать в других недостатки; ищите благие внутренние качества. Дурные мысли - "Он плохой, она плохая" - не приведут к гармонии. Попытайтесь увидеть в других [благие] качества и трудиться в согласии.
> 
> Как следует читайте молитву "Лосанг гьялтэнма" - "Молитву о расцвете учений Чже Цонкапы". Пожалуйста, читайте ее как следует; если ученики смогут это делать, будет очень хорошо.
> ...

----------

Asanga (19.03.2012), Нико (19.03.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Кхандро-ла - Включение ламрима в повседневную жизнь

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Польза Ньюнгнэ

----------

Osh (01.10.2012), Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Интервью с Кхандро-ла: Если мы правильно используем свою мудрость, возможно все

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Польза Ньюнгнэ

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Польза мантры сердца Амогапаши

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Материалы:

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Важнейшие ежедневные практики

Кхандро-ла об использовании ступ для предотвращения вреда от элементов

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже - Комментарий к практике пуджи Будды Медицины "Исполняющая желания драгоценность" - Лекция 1

Наставления Сакья Пандиты по оставлению четырех привязанностей

Мигцема (именная хвала Дже Цонкапы)

Молитва подношения света ламы Атиши

Памятование о доброте Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV и тибетского народа (молитва посвящения, написанная ламой Сопой)

Молитва о долгой жизни досточтимой Робины Куртин, написанная ламой Сопой Ринпоче

Медитация на Майтрее, Будде Любящей Доброты

Чрезвычайно краткая практика Будды Медицины

Садхана Белого Манджушри


Учителя:

Трулшик Ринпоче

Куну Лама Тензин Гьялцен Ринпоче

Общая информация о групповых практиках и мероприятиях:

Пуджа Будды Медицины

Посвящение Будды Медицины

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Гелек

Общая информация:

15 дней чудес - всемирное чтение Сутры Золотистого Света

Зимние учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и Кьябдже Дагри Ринпоче (таблица)

Итоги благотворительных проектов в 2012 году

Досточтимый Церинг посвящает свою жизнь "Проекту Праджняпарамита"

Цикл "Сангва Гьячен" - Скрепленное печатью тайны

Принятие прибежища (памятка)

Обеты мирянина (памятка)

Обеты бодхисаттвы (памятка)

Опора на духовного учителя (памятка)

Колесо жизни - двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения

Материалы:

Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV - Буддийская точка зрения

Далай-лама II Гендун Гьяцо - Песнь духовной радости

Далай-лама II Гендун Гьяцо - Песнь радостной судьбы

Далай-лама II Гендун Гьяцо - Молитва чистых устремлений

Далай-лама VII Келсанг Гьяцо - Строфы памятования о смерти

Линг Ринпоче - Совет, данный после посвящения Ямантаки

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Как умереть хорошо

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Как помочь в момент смерти

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Наилучший способ умереть

Янгси Ринпоче - Где же все западные геше?

Досточтимая Робина Куртин - Как быть собственным психотерапевтом

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Восемь однодневных обетов махаяны

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Разумный способ отплатить за доброту других и карма

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Значимость сосредоточения

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон - Четыре безмерных

Польза от практики щедрости

Сутра Золотистого Света

Сангхата-сутра ("Двойная сутра")

Панчен Лосанг Чокьи Гьялцен - Пожелание освобождения от пугающих обстоятельств промежуточного состояния

Практики:

Длинная молитва о долгой жизни Кхандро-ла

Практика простираний перед 35 Буддами Исповеди

Нескончаемый нектар бодхичитты – практика Тысячерукого Авалокитешвары и восьми строф преобразования ума

Ежедневная практика Четырехрукого Авалокитешвары

Практика Арья Авалокитешвары Сингханады

Именная дхарани Дже Цонкапы

Начитывание имени защитника Амитабхи

----------

Galina (20.02.2013), Lungrig (02.03.2013), Александр Кеосаян (20.02.2013), Германн (20.02.2013)

----------

